# Gemma has finished her CH



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I've gotten critiques when she was younger and thought some might see how she grew, The stacked was taken the day she finished, and the moving was while herding. She finished at 21 months and her hips are OVC'd so she is good, temperment tested too, and obedience here we come!!

I would love new critiques and comments and to tell everyone she is full younger sister to my Ty.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, she's Abby's twin if I could get Abby to hold still for a stack.
Love the movement shot too.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Love it!! She looks great! Congrats on the Ch!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go -- and good luck in obedience!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congrats, and just quickly, I like her angles fore and aft, I love her moving level top line, she has beautiful black pigment on her back and face, her chest is nice and deep. She give an overall impression of strength, beauty, and gameness. I like her.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks everyone, especially selzer. She is a strong girl with no signs of weakness, as a matter of fact that is a down fall in the show ring where I was actually told that she moves great, best in the ring that day, could obviously do what she was bred for but she's not pretty enough to finish...too strong a head..anyone seen a herding dog herd on their head??? 

 Like Ty she has a strong head and jaw, I like it, she will now have the litter owed to the breeder then she will continue herding and training in obedience and now I discovered rally we'll go there too. Also like her brother she has a strong, stable, self confident nature, which goes to show nature over nurture, for those that don't know she was sold to a show home and when she was 10 months old she was returned to the breeder, 20 pounds underweight, loaded with parasites, and knowing nothing, not her name, nor any house things, didn't know about TV's, house training, nothing. She had been thrown in a back yard or kennel and left. Yet she is 100% stable, proof that breedign meant more, she is perfect now.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

What Selzer said !!! I also really like her. She is what some might call a "doggy" bitch, but I like that. Very nice and huge congratulations on the championship.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Will you be whelping and raising the litter, and will you be able to keep a puppy? We look forward to puppy pictures, and a look at the sire, and why he was chosen for her.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

selzer, the breeder will come here, whelp the litter, and make sure all starts well, then I will raise them until they are the age to either go to new homes or back to the breeder, I could probably keep one but have no plans to, the litter is not mine, and we don't know how many pups, but for Gemma's sake they will be born here in her home.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Shannon, I love the stronger head too, and Selzer I will definitely put up pics, adn I think the breeder plans to use a dog she bought to use from the US, she wanted to add his lines into some of hers and so plans to breed him to gemma's mom and is thinking of also breeding him to Gemma. When it is for sure I will post pics of him, but she is picking for his pedigree, she wants to bring in some stuff that she likes from that line, but I won't confirm it until it is for sure.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

WVGSD said:


> What Selzer said !!! I also really like her. She is what some might call a "doggy" bitch, but I like that. Very nice and huge congratulations on the championship.


Agreed. I prefer doggy bitches too. Congratulations on all of your and her accomplishments !!!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like a neat plan. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congratulations! Best wishes!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations!! Good luck with your future endevours together.

krisk


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I probably sound really stupid when I ask this, but what exactly is a doggy bitch look?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats on the accomplishments of your girl in and out of the ring....is definitely a nice foundation to start with.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks everyone, marshies a doggy bitch look is a girl with a heavier head, that when you look at her you are unsure if she is male or female. Gemma, beside some show lines with their long slender heads looks more male, with her heavier, blockier head, BUT beside her brother with a much heavier head of the same basic shape, there is no doubt she is a girl.. So could be in the eye of the beholder, or in the surrounding comparisons. She does have a slightly shorter muzzle than the Am show line and Ty does have a short muzzle, but both have the German style head, very strong muzzles. When show dogs have pics taken they try hard to have the dog's mouth open so the muzzle looks full enough and not snipey, we can have pics with the mouth closed and the muzzle looks full.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Loved the herding picture!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Trudy for the detailed explanation!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congrats on the CH! Look forward to hearing of the obed accomplishments. Great job!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She's lovely!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------

